# What options to get in a MINI?



## Zeegar (Aug 27, 2002)

Okay, I've been bitten by the bug and I want a MINI. 

What are the necessary options to get? 

An LSD is now available, which I like, but do I need the Sport package (with the DSC). I always turn off the DSC in my Z when autocrosssing and the LSD is available without the sport package.

I likethe Xenons, but are they available by themselves, or only in a package?

Sport seats?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Zeegar said:


> but do I need the Sport package (with the DSC). I always turn off the DSC in my Z when autocrosssing and the LSD is available without the sport package.
> 
> I likethe Xenons, but are they available by themselves, or only in a package?
> 
> Sport seats?


MINI is great because you can get pretty much any option a la carte (including xenons)

I would definitely recommend AGAINST getting the sports package

you'd be pertfectly happy just ordering a base S car with LSD and xenons only.

Sports seats are standard on the S--were you thinking S or non-S?


----------



## Zeegar (Aug 27, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Sports seats are standard on the S--were you thinking S or non-S?


Sorry...definitely S.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Zeegar said:


> Sorry...definitely S.


I figured


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd Lsd


----------



## sjhwilkes (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm pleased I got the Sport Chrono package, which puts the speedo with the rev counter behind the wheel, and gives oil temp and pressure gauges.
LSD would have been nice, but mine was made months ago now (though I've only had it a month)


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

I've owned my '04 for 14 months/16,500 miles now. If I were buying a new one, I would:

Definitely get LSD. It wasn't available when my car was made.
Get the Xenon headlights. I drove a loaner with them for 4 days; now I know what I'm missing.
Get the cold weather package.

Probably pass on the leather. Although to be fair, the '05 leather is nicer than the '04's.
Avoid the automatic climate control like the plague.

I have an interest in the Navigation system, but no experience with it to make a recommendation.
I haven't heard the HK stereo system, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Zeegar (Aug 27, 2002)

WoW!!

That's almost exactly the setup I'm looking at:

MCS in Electric Blue with White Top & Mirrors
Gray Leatherette
Electric Blue interior surface
LSD
Xenons
Cold Weather pkg.
Multi-function sterring wheel with cruise


----------

